# The DEAL in Solar Panels this week is at.....



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

It seems a while back I was looking around in this forum and there was a bit of discussion on where the Current deals on solar panels where.
I cant find it.
Yes I bet they changed but I also bet its going to be of continuing interest to folks like me that are still thinking about it.
So please let me know where you think the current deals on solar panels are....and feel free to drop in from time to time to add to the news or in the event this thread gets pruned to start a new one.
Seems like I'm starting to see a lot of dollar a watt panels on the net.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

I bought 4.6 kw of evergreen panels from these folks at 78 cents a watt.... it was about 230 bucks for 1000 lbs from Miami to the upstate of SC.
Solar Panels, PV Systems and Inverters Distributor


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Solar Panels - Best Prices


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

wind power said:


> I bought 4.6 kw of evergreen panels from these folks at 78 cents a watt.... it was about 230 bucks for 1000 lbs from Miami to the upstate of SC.
> Solar Panels, PV Systems and Inverters Distributor


I take it these ar for a 6 volt system? How do you use them in a 12 volt system? or do you just convert directly to 110?


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

fantasymaker said:


> I take it these ar for a 6 volt system? How do you use them in a 12 volt system? or do you just convert directly to 110?


Just wire them in series to get a higher voltage.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

[deleted by WWW]


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

With an MPPT charge controller, panel voltage almost doesn't matter.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Fantasy maker,
I actually have them grid tied at 240 volts with enphase inverters.

I agree with what Andy says... with an MPPT charge controller it doesnt really matter what voltage you wire them up for so as you wire them to match your system....inverter, controller etc etc.

( my wind gen is on a battery bank...everything there is set up for 48 volts; inverter, batteries etc.)

With grid tying on the enphase inverters ( if you are not familiar with these micro inverters) you simply have a small microinverter behind each panel, so essentially you elimnate having to configure series/parrallel strings and it simply backfeeds a 2 pole breaker in the main service panel
Here is my system and its production numbers:

https://enlighten.enphaseenergy.com/public/systems/jstg59025

Eihter way of course is fine, just go with what you want and what makes you happy...however in some areas of off grid solar arrays many folks say there are less losses in higher voltage systems such as 48 volts vs 12 volt.
In a way I agree, if you have a 12 volt system, you will need bigger cables for the higher amp loads.....I'm only tickling the surface on this stuff, the more you can glean on your particular wants the better off you will be.
Also some panels have higher voltage outputs than others, they are somewhat designed for either higher or lower voltage systems....for example the evergreen panels I have...I think are rated for about 29 volts, therefore at least two panels could be wired to charge a 48 volt system however there are lower voltgae panels too, these probably best suited for smaller systems which use a few panels on a lower voltage inverter. Yet all of this low voltage scenarios can be overcome by simply adding more panels and wiring them to get higher voltages....so in the end if you have enough panels you can just about hit any voltage you want unless you are going the mircoinverter route.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Never wire your solar panels straight into your batteries. You really need to use a charge controller to regulate the power into your batteries. Otherwise you Will have a problem. 24v. panels would have a high voltage cutout rate of about 32-34 volts which would fry your batteries, especially with nothing to trim the power down. Don't just guess on what your doing and just start wiring stuff, otherwise bad things WILL happen and very quickly


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow, I bought my very first rehabbed inverter from Sun Electrics in Miami. Seems like it was pricey to ship due to it being very heavy. This was about 11 years ago already. I remember them having the worst customer service I had ever seen LOL. They probably still do.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually sister, I had a very good experience with Sun electronics...I first contacted them through their blog BEFORE they won that that huge evergreen auction.... I asked them to contact me IF they won the auction and AFTER they got the panels in and began sorting them out.
When that day arrived they called me perhaps 4 times that day before I could actually talk to them...it was a busy day at work and I had to keep asking them to call me back...which they did!
When the panels shipped they once again called me to tell me who the freight carrier was... gave me a frieght tracking number etc etc...all of this was WITHOUT me urging them along.

I will buy from them again when I expand the system in a few years.

Over time I have become to realize a lot of installers are their detractors yet I also realize they have had their share of growing pains too!


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

My experience with Sun Electronics was about the same as Wind Power's. It was a bit hard to get through to them due to the busy phone lines, but they emailed me an invoice while I was on the phone after I gave them my credit card info, and called when the panels were shipped with tracking info.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Lots of cheap ones floating around that haven't been tested by UL...


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

There is a panel for 66Â¢  per watt. Look for Rayking.

Don't know if they actually have it available now though.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy Smoke! That IS a good deal! Thanks!

SC


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Did you see the small print line that says; . . . . Pallet loads


----------



## BeyondBiodiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

I recently purchased 5kw of uni-solar panels at about 50c/watt, because they just went out of business.


----------

